# 5K fee for birth certificate?



## Emmiesmum (Oct 16, 2008)

hi all,
I've just been told that from Jan, a birth certificate for all new born babies in Dubai will cost 5000dhs. Is this true?


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i have no idea im afraid. that is shocking if it is true though


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Havent heard it - and doubt it would be the case.


----------

